# Difference between CWA & CWP?



## chriskre (Jan 9, 2013)

I keep seeing reference to CWA (Club Wyndham Access) and CWP (Club Wyndham Plus).  
What's the difference and how does it affect us run of the mill resale owners?


----------



## markb53 (Jan 9, 2013)

chriskre said:


> I keep seeing reference to CWA (Club Wyndham Access) and CWP (Club Wyndham Plus).
> What's the difference and how does it affect us run of the mill resale owners?


CWA is part of CWP.

CWP (Club Wyndham Plus)has three products:
Club Wyndham Select: Where you have a single home resort
Club Wyndham Access: Where you have 56 home resorts
Club Whndham Presidential Reserve: Where you have priority access to Presidential Reserve units.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 9, 2013)

CWP -- the older product of Wyndham points. Has either UDI deeds to a particular resort for XXX number of points for ARP at 13 months or is FIXED DEEDED WEEKS converted to points with ARP only for the original deeded week.

CWA -- all deeds are held by the TRUST and you own a membership with rights to a number of points. MFs are based on the "blended" MFs of all deeds that the trust hold. ARP is limited to the deeded points of fixed weeks that the trust holds. As a member in a club, you are NOT FORECLOSED on but your membership is terminated in as soon as 60 days IF you forget to pay your maintenace fees or your contracted purchase loan.

At the 10 month out mark, the inventory is the same and open to either form of points.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jan 9, 2013)

CWA is another sales gimmick.  Sounds great with inferred ROFR for about what one  paid.  Very little inventory at red hot resorts and  special events. 

Generally sales weasels get a 20% or so premium for.

I paid $1.00 resale so  really no advantage. Better to pay a little  more for  ARP if must have  time frame.

Several threads discusssing, just do a search.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 9, 2013)

As Mark said Club Wyndham Access is one of three parts of Club Wyndham Plus, The other two are Club Wyndham Select and Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve

We'll leave presidential Reserve for another discussion....

The simple difference between Access and Select is Select is a deeded ownership Access is not

Both select and access owners get points to use as currency when making reservations in the system. In their use all points work the same except when used for Advanced Reservation Priority (and thats a subject for another lesson)

read all about it in the Wyndham directory starting on page 305


----------



## chriskre (Jan 9, 2013)

This is gonna sound stupid but have you any idea what I own?
I own 168K at Las Cascadas in San Antonio.  
My MF's seem to be based on the resort not the trust but since this is a newer resort would it not be in the trust?


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jan 10, 2013)

chriskre said:


> This is gonna sound stupid but have you any idea what I own?
> I own 168K at Las Cascadas in San Antonio.
> My MF's seem to be based on the resort not the trust but since this is a newer resort would it not be in the trust?


Well, if you have points and you pay the Wyndham program fee along with your maintenance fee, you are Club Wyndham Plus.

I want to add that I was recently informed that CWA right of first refusal is going away to be replaced by contract language for "dissolution of trust" when the points contract is no longer wanted. I'm not sure if that is going to be transferable with resale, but why wouldn't it?

I see Wyndham wanting to convert all of it's contracts to CWA with everything in that bucket of points. When someone defaults or dies, the points just go back into the bucket for the to sell over and over again and they never have to build a new resort again.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 10, 2013)

chriskre said:


> This is gonna sound stupid but have you any idea what I own?
> I own 168K at Las Cascadas in San Antonio.
> My MF's seem to be based on the resort not the trust but since this is a newer resort would it not be in the trust?



Im not sure what this has to do with your original question.

Your deed is indeed in a trust. Not in the Trust created for Club Wyndham Access, but your deed is in the "Fairshare Vacation Plan Use Management Trust"


----------



## ronparise (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Well, if you have points and you pay the Wyndham program fee along with your maintenance fee, you are Club Wyndham Plus.
> 
> I want to add that I was recently informed that CWA right of first refusal is going away to be replaced by contract language for "dissolution of trust" when the points contract is no longer wanted. I'm not sure if that is going to be transferable with resale, but why wouldn't it?
> 
> I see Wyndham wanting to convert all of it's contracts to CWA with everything in that bucket of points. When someone defaults or dies, the points just go back into the bucket for the to sell over and over again and they never have to build a new resort again.



I think you are right about Wyndhams focus on Club Wynsham Access, But not everyone is going to convert. Much like us fixed weeks owners that never converted to points;  I think that deeded points owners will exist far into the future, there numbers will just get smaller and smaller. (as CWA gets bigger and bigger)

Although the plan you suggest for Wyndham (never build another resort, just re sell old contracts) makes a lot of sense. And I agree CWA is where they are going. I think that they will add  new resorts too. Otherwise the number of points and the management fees Wyndham collects will remain static.  Wyndham is all about growth and more "dots on the map". And I dont think thats going to change


----------



## Myxdvz (Jan 18, 2013)

If I follow this thread correctly, it seems like it is easier to get out of CWA than a deeded property.

With a deeded property, you'd have to sell it because from other threads, they don't normally take it back even if you don't want it anymore.

With CWA, you're saying, when you want out, just stop paying MF and they dissolve your membership completely? Is it really that simple? No one going after you on your MFs?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jan 18, 2013)

Do a search and find Ron's post on his  attendance at CWA  Annual meeting.

It would appear,  if membership is  fully paid  then you are off the hook, but Wyndham changes like weather here in Denver.

Wyndham is WAAMing which means they learned from the "Donald" ,  put up your name (with "F"  BBB  rating  I hesitate to use good) and expertise not cash for bricks, sticks and mortar!

While Wyndham is pushing CWA , I don't see it becoming a a major factor.  People who bought at  high demand  resorts for ARP are not going to give up.

Paying Developer 20% premium I have been quoted makes  even less  sense.


Keep in mind  CWA   ARP is pro-rated over year, so CWA owners cannot all come in and take  all  of  high demand event weeks

While repros go into CWA pool, they are obviously unsaleable  units at resorts where ARP is meaningless.

So far, my CWA has proved worthless but will try again  in  a week for Mardi Gras 2014 and see!:whoopie:


----------

